

Show HN: OneForty – Ask anyone anything  - lbr
https://oneforty.co/

======
lbr
Now featuring

Marc Randolph - Netflix Co-Founder. Ron Lieboitz - Prez Middlebruy College.
Three Y-Combinator Co-founders. And Air BNB Special Agent.

